# 21 Pictures That Will Restore Your Faith In Humanity



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

After seeing a thread depicting humans as filth, I thought I'd be good for us all to have a little more faith in our race: http://www.buzzfeed.com/expresident/pictures-that-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...t-will-restore-your-faith-in-humanity-188309/


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

i never lost my faith in humanity.. there is so much beauty in the world


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

20 and 3 made me cry lol.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

meh


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Glad I saw this right after reading about 2 dog shootings in a row in my town. Human beings disappoint me every day.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not watching eff humanity


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Love the one about the guy saving that woman's dog.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is good, Jon Snow. People are quick to claim they've lost faith in humanity, and I can see why they say it sometimes, there are a lot of bad things that happen. However there's a lot more good than bad in the world.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

None are crusading missionaries rushing into the encroaching flames, but I suppose for the majority of people this will do.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

What a sweet post, I loved going through that 

And that picture of the tourist giving the girl a flower is the sweetest picture ever!


----------



## Zein (Jun 28, 2013)

vanishingpt said:


> What a sweet post, I loved going through that
> 
> And that picture of the tourist giving the girl a flower is the sweetest picture ever!


Totally agree!! :clap


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I got one too. Happened in Bucharest during protests against austerity measures in 2011.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ lol @ the sheep's face


----------

